# 3.3 or 3.5 ?? Durability and easy to work on??



## PULLNIT (Sep 21, 2005)

Hi All
I have purchased a 1998 pathfinder for my daughter with 99,000 miles on it. I am very impressed with how this truck runs and how easy it is to work on. I just did the timing belt, No problem at all it was done in 6 hours. I really like the fact that I could work on this truck. I like it so much I am looking to buy another for my wife. The question is do I go for the 3.5 or stick with the 3.3?? Is the 3.5 as easy to work on?? Is the 3.5 as durable as the 3.3?? I know the 3.5 has a timing chain and doesnt need maintenance. I find the power of the 3.3 to be O.K, So more power is not a issue. What I want is durabilty and easy of maintenance. 
Thanks John


----------



## Animal (Mar 25, 2005)

I don't have any experience with the 3.5. but I have owned a variety of Nissans (all trucks with different engines) and haven't had any problems with the engines. They all have been fairly easy to perform routine maintenance. Though I wouldn't miss doing the timing belt if I had the 3.5.


----------



## architectdave (Aug 29, 2005)

PULLNIT said:


> Hi All
> I have purchased a 1998 pathfinder for my daughter with 99,000 miles on it. I am very impressed with how this truck runs and how easy it is to work on. I just did the timing belt, No problem at all it was done in 6 hours. I really like the fact that I could work on this truck. I like it so much I am looking to buy another for my wife. The question is do I go for the 3.5 or stick with the 3.3?? Is the 3.5 as easy to work on?? Is the 3.5 as durable as the 3.3?? I know the 3.5 has a timing chain and doesnt need maintenance. I find the power of the 3.3 to be O.K, So more power is not a issue. What I want is durabilty and easy of maintenance.
> Thanks John



I have the '97 3.3 se model and from day one wished it had more power so i would say the 3.5 but ive never owned one....
:cheers:


----------



## metro273 (Sep 16, 2005)

PULLNIT said:


> Hi All
> I have purchased a 1998 pathfinder for my daughter with 99,000 miles on it. I am very impressed with how this truck runs and how easy it is to work on. I just did the timing belt, No problem at all it was done in 6 hours. I really like the fact that I could work on this truck. I like it so much I am looking to buy another for my wife. The question is do I go for the 3.5 or stick with the 3.3?? Is the 3.5 as easy to work on?? Is the 3.5 as durable as the 3.3?? I know the 3.5 has a timing chain and doesnt need maintenance. I find the power of the 3.3 to be O.K, So more power is not a issue. What I want is durabilty and easy of maintenance.
> Thanks John


I work for Nissan and we were told in school that the 3.5s are more fuel efficient than the 3.3s. The 3.3s get worse gas mileage than the 3.5s.


----------



## dhmitchell (Sep 1, 2005)

Wow. I was going to say that the 3.5 power is really nice but the mileage sucks. If the 3.3 is worse...


----------

